# JMonkeyEngine - Wasser



## ProggerSchaf (19. Sep 2008)

Hallo Leute, ich bin grad dabei mit der JME ein wenig umgehen zu lernen, um spätere Projekte damit zu realisieren.
Jedoch ist es echt schwer an etwaige Tutorials ranzukommen, da es scheinbar einfach keine gibt.

Vielleicht könnt ihr hier ein paar Links Posten. 
Vorallem mit dem Wasser hab ich so meine schwierigkeiten, iwie will das bei mir einfach nicht und under den API Docs sind die Klassen auf denen die Tutorials basieren schlecht Dokumentiert bzw. find eich in den Api Docs nix zum Thema Wasser generieren.

Vieleicht kann mir ja jmd ein paar Hinweise geben, bzw. ein kleines kurzes Tutoria schreiben.
(z.b. 5mx5m Wasser mit wellen zu zaubern oder so)

Ansonsten funktioniert das eigtl. alles soweit ganz gut. Texturen, Rotation und weitere Dinge finde ich sind HIER recht gut beschrieben:



diuf.unifr.ch/people/fuhrer/studproj/egger/download/report.pdf


----------



## Landei (19. Sep 2008)

Es gibt ein Wasser-Demo auf http://www.jmonkeyengine.com/movies_demos.php

Sourcen dafür gibt es hier:
http://code.google.com/p/jmonkeyengine/source/browse/#svn/trunk/src/jmetest/effects/water
(das ist JME2, in JME1 ist es wahrscheinlich die gleiche Klasse)

Im Forum guckst du am besten unter Effects:
http://www.jmonkeyengine.com/jmeforum/index.php?board=20.0


----------



## ProggerSchaf (19. Sep 2008)

Gut das hab ich alles schon durch ^^ hab auch den ganzen Source in Eclipse via CVS aba iwie hab ich imemr noch kein Plan also is ja alles in Englsich mit den ganzen Fachbegriffen und ohne Dokumentation is das schon schwierig.
Kennt jmd denn vielleicht ne deutsche Site.

Bzw. hat jmd selber damit zutun und kann das erklären?

Public TS: Für alles: utzel.ath.cx:8767 kein PW

=) einfach mal reinschaun ob Nun zu diesem Thema oder so...


----------



## Landei (22. Sep 2008)

Ohne Englisch und Fachbegriffe wirst du nicht weit kommen. Das Forum ist sehr hilfsbereit - auch bei schlechtem Englisch. Allerdings wird dir weder hier noch dort geholfen werden können, wenn du nicht ein wenig mehr als "Geht nicht! Verstehe es nicht!" raushaust. 

Ich denke, die Beispielprogramme sind wirklich ein guter Ausgangspunkt. Copy & Paste kannst du doch, oder?


----------



## ProggerSchaf (23. Sep 2008)

Ja Copy und PAste behersche ich, aber eine gute Dokumentation aknn nciht jeder schreiben und wenn ich nicht weiß wozu WaterRenderPass als Kalsse gedacht ist, WEIL es nciht in der KalssenDOkumentation drinsteht kann mir das wohl kaum vorgeworfen werden. 
Und mit Copy und Paste kann ich LEIDER nur das erschaffen, was schon geschaffen wurde.

Es wäre also eine Hilfe wenn mal jmd. etwas kreatives zur Ansprache hat und nciht nur an meinem Englisch oder an einer schlechten Javadoc rummeckert.

Danke


----------



## Landei (23. Sep 2008)

Wo bitteschön habe ich dein Englisch kritisiert? Ich habe nur gesagt, dass du es brauchen wirst, und dass schlechtes Englisch im JME-Forum kein Problem ist. Übrigens gibt es dort sehr viele Deutsche, die dir sicher per PM weiterhelfen. 

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich es wenig frech, wenn dir jemand zu helfen versucht, und deine Antwort im wesentlichen daraus besteht: "So will ich es aber nicht, ich will ein sibernes Tablettchen und güldene Tellerchen und alles vorgekaut." Wenn du ernsthaft programmieren willst, kommst du mit dieser Einstellung nicht weit. Du wirst oft nicht umhinkommen, selber zu probieren und zu knobeln, und wenn dir das nicht zusagt, solltest du vielleicht eine andere Beschäftigung in Erwägung ziehen. Das, was JME an Dokumentation anbietet, ist nämlich noch *viel* im Vergleich zu anderen Projekten, und für einen motivierten Anfänger durchaus ausreichend.

Zur Sache: Ich habe selber noch kein Wasser verwendet, aber wenn ich mir das Beispiel so durchgucke, ist das alles kein Hexenwerk:
- Wasser braucht einen eigenen RenderPass (so eine Art "Zeichen-Phase"), wie andere Effekte (Schatten, Bloom) auch
- Die Bewegung wird über das ProjectedGrid gesteuert (man kann es im Demo z.B. anhalten)

Nimm das Test-Programm und streiche schrittweise einfach alles heraus, was du nicht brauchst (Boxes, Torus, Skybox...), dann sollte klarer werden, wie das ganze funktioniert (und soviel bleibt da wirklich nicht übrig). Wenn du dann ein *konkretes* Problem hast, sehen wir weiter...


----------

